
More whistleblower complaints emerge in 737 MAX inquiries - forgingahead
https://www.wsj.com/articles/more-whistleblower-complaints-emerge-in-boeing-737-max-safety-inquiries-11556418721
======
chmaynard
Not much of substance in this short article. Perhaps it was a slow news day at
the WSJ? The basic message: more twists and turns coming as the 737 MAX story
unfolds.

